# java.net.URL & spracheinstellungen



## toxid (1. Nov 2006)

hallo zusammen ...

ich arbeite atm an einen crawler, um an ein paar daten von myspace zu kommen (für eine visualisierung des sozialen netzwerks). leider bin ich schon sehr früh auf ein problem gestoßen:

myspace scheint auf irgendeine art und weise die sprach einstellungen des users auszulesen und dann natürlich mit einer entsprechenden übersetzung zu antworten. de fakto bekomm ich mit dem selben code auf rechner A eine englishe page und auf rechner B ne deutsche page zurück ... das erschwert das parsen des codes logischer weise.

ausgelesen werden die seiten jeweils mit java.net.url und dann mit dem entsprechen inputstream.

meine frage ist nun, gibts eine möglichkeit die spracheinstellungen zu beieinflussen? (ich denke java muss ja im http request irgendwie ne locallanguage oder ähnliches schicken) oder is dies mit anderen klassen möglich?



mfg


----------



## Wildcard (1. Nov 2006)

In der Regel wird das anhand der IP entschieden. Benutz einen Proxy.


----------



## toxid (1. Nov 2006)

yo über ne proxy funktionierts natürlich ... aber irgendwie hatte ich mir ne schöne lösung erwartet ... leider funktioneren ansätze wie accept-language im request header nicht ...

naja die proxy wird sich über datenmengen freuen.


----------

